# Living in Italy on a Portuguese work visa



## hpzwebb (May 5, 2015)

Can i live (for the time while i hold the Portuguese visa) in Italy (without working) if i have a Portuguese work visa?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

For how long?

I suspect that the answer is a resounding "No!" but forum member BBCWATCHER will likely know for sure.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A Portuguese work visa is only valid for Portugal. If you arrive in Italy first, you're considered to be on a "tourist" visa (i.e. a Schengen visa), subject to the 90 day restriction. But on a tourist visa, you are not "living" in the country at all. You're "just visiting." 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're working in Portugal how are you living in Italy? I guess you could fly Rome/Lisbon twice a day. I've seen worse commutes. But other then that I can't understand how you could be working in one country and living in the other?


----------



## hpzwebb (May 5, 2015)

its a part time job. i only work part of the month. does it make it better if i enter in to portugal . then go back and for the once a month to italy? it would be for a 6 month period...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No. Both Italy and Portugal are part of the same visa area. You don't even clear immigration normally when you travel between any of the Schengen countries.


----------



## hpzwebb (May 5, 2015)

So are you saying that no i can't go back and forth between Portugal and Italy monthly. Even if i have a Portuguese work visa. 

I thank you can tell I'm holding on to a thread of hope that this will work. Perhaps I'm just not going to be lucky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're working in Portugal, then you're resident there. And your time in Italy is subject to the 90 days out of 180 tourist rules.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Said another way, residence and stay permission in Portugal does not provide anything you didn't already have in terms of ability to visit Italy except for improved geographic proximity.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> Said another way, residence and stay permission in Portugal does not provide anything you didn't already have in terms of ability to visit Italy except for improved geographic proximity.


Clear as mud!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Clear as mud!


OK then.

Said yet another way, having permission to stay in Portugal has no bearing whatsoever on your ability to visit or stay in Italy.


----------

